# [Video] How to turn Rubik's cube, finger tricks



## D-Faze (Dec 20, 2011)

As my tutorial for russian cubers collects 16.000 views, I decided to add subtitles to make it possible for view by any person 

The video tells you how to turn Rubik's cube correctly, therefore fast (eq. use finger tricks)


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice video. Remember to turn on Closed Caption!


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice video!

I am very bad at turning fast, so this will help a lot!


----------



## chris410 (Dec 20, 2011)

I can use all the finger tricks I can get! My OLL/PLL execution is horribly slow, not because of recognition but, because my fingers simply cannot turn fast. Years of full contact martial arts and motorcycle racing take their toll :-( However, learning new ways to turn the cube is always helpful so perhaps something in this video will help.


----------



## D-Faze (Dec 20, 2011)

chris410 said:


> My OLL/PLL execution is horribly slow


 
As I told in the video, sexy move will help a lot


----------

